
The Acer Swift 3 SF314 Notebook Review: Swift Gets Swifter with Ryzen 4000 - neogodless
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15762/the-acer-swift-3-sf314-review-swift-gets-swifter-with-ryzen-4000/
======
neogodless
I thought this might be interesting at the first review I've seen of a laptop
with the new Ryzen 4700U processor. The battery life is a big improvement over
the 3000 series, and it's certainly excellent for the 8-core performance. This
particular laptop isn't terribly exciting, but it's decent for the price.

